# Delivery on 10/23



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Wife and I are picking our 2012 X5d at the PCD on Tuesday October 23rd. Who else is joining us?


----------



## lovemygsp (Aug 22, 2012)

We might be joining you! Just got an email that there is an opening then fro the 101 experience!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

lovemygsp said:


> We might be joining you! Just got an email that there is an opening then fro the 101 experience!


Cool, hope to see you there! :thumbup:


----------



## rslavujevic (Jun 11, 2012)

10.29 here


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

rslavujevic said:


> 10.29 here


That's a Monday. Don't forget the free BMW Marriott dinner on Sunday night that they are in a dry county and don't serve alcohol on Sundays. You can always go into Greenville to have a couple of beers and buy a bottle of wine for dinner. Marriott will provide free corkage.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

The delivery was a blast! Thank you to all of the instructors. Special thanks to Jonathan who took care of me and wife!


----------



## lovemygsp (Aug 22, 2012)

We had a blast too! I'll post pictures and a write up soon. We have family visiting now so it will be a few days.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

finnbmw said:


> The delivery was a blast! Thank you to all of the instructors. Special thanks to Jonathan who took care of me and wife!


You're welcome... glad you had a great time! It was great meeting you both and enjoyed introducing you to your new BMW :thumbup:


----------

